# What a difference time makes



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Mahler is 18 weeks old today, and I wanted to show how he's changed so much alraedy. The first picture is him at 11 weeks, the second at 13, another at 15.5, and then the most recent at 17.5 weeks





































Head shot at 7-8 weeks









Head shot at 15 weeks


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Lovely guy, Jackie. I do love those sables. He has a very appealing expression, too.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

He is super handsome!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

He's going to be gorgeous! The coat changes in the sables over time is amazing.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I would love to hear some thoughts on his front and rear proportions.

His wither is currently flat, though you can see it was higher and more pronounced at 13 weeks. His ribcage and overall chest development for his age really pleases me.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## nokiaa35 (Dec 14, 2012)

Awww what a beauty


----------

